# floating algae



## AndrewB (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi,

I have a problem with floating algae that looks a green scum like substance floating on the entire top of my tank.

Can anyone tell me what it is and why it is there? 

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

How much surface movement is there? usually a little ripple on the surface will keep all scum buildup down.


----------



## AndrewB (Jul 7, 2006)

I increased the ripple, thinking the same thing but nope... still grows prolifically. Hence why I think prevention is better in this instance.

Andrew


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Its a protein film. Try laying paper towels on it and soaking it up, Then increasing surface movement so it doesn't come back.


----------

